# 10 hp & under Bass circuit schedule



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The Sportsman 10 horsepower & under circuit schedule for 2005 is as follows:
March 26-Wolf Run-8am-4pm
April 10-Piedmont-7-3
May 22-Atwood-7-3
June 19-Clendenning-6-2
July 10-Leesville-6-2
These 5 events count toward the total points system, qualifying for the Championship.
Championship-September 11-Leesville-7-3
They are also hosting 2 Opens:
May 1-Piedmont-8-4
June 12-Atwood-6-2


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Is there more info available on these tournies? Always wanted to do one, never have. Need to see how close they are to me in Albany. Don't have a partner to fish with.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you have to have a 10hp or under mounted on your boat to enter these tournaments? What is the cost ???


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey guys - I just talked to Mike Slates, who runs this series, last week.

He is pretty pumped about 05'! There is a link to the 10hp website located on the schedules page of dobass.com. Should be complete info there for this series! http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

Mike does a great job running this and is also working on some release tanks to add into 05'. He also told me about the 04' championship and they had a full feast prepped for members from salads to a hog!

A five star series!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I think there's a club tourney on Wolf Run on the 26th of march. I was thinking about just showing up and fun fishing within ear shot of some buddies who belong to that club. Is WolfRun a 9.9 limit or elec only?


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Wolf run is a 9.9 hp limit.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

sweet, glad to hear it's a 9.9 limit. I've wanted to hit that lake for a long time. Ever since I saw someone with a ten pounder from there on a bassmaster lunker page a few years back.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for the five star rating nipidee!! with the group of people that fish this 10 hp circuit it sure is alot of fun. i had a rules meetting at the sports show last weekend and after it was over i had 4 new sponcers come up to me and want to help us out because of what they seen out of the fishermen that was there. i see ladue has the big shoes to fill lol big fish and a tourny director that knows how do get the job done!! that is super that you fiqured out away to get a boat to give away!!! its great that the guys with small boats have that to shoot for the bigboat circuits do it all the time. but for you to be able to fiqure out how to do it for the small boat circuit makes you the man for the rest of us to model ourselfs after!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

All that nice talk....even offer me the jacket off your back the other day... and you still wont let me get you into another gently used Stratos!!!  

Thanks for the kind words Mike. It looks like 10HP is going to be everything and more for 2005!!! This series has it going on!

Nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well nipp thats what ya get for selling me the first stratos its still going strong if i was in need of a big boat i surely wouldnt be afraid to but another one off of you this one is every thing you said it was.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

thankx for posting the scedule jim& darlen. for anyone that hasnt been to cripple creek bait and tackle stop in there they are very nice people and do alot for the sport of fishing and are very knowledgable about many aspects of the sport you will find lots of nice tackle and can learn something about your sport just by taking the time to talk with them. every tripp i make to tappan includes a stop at the shop for some great conversation and some tackle.


----------

